# CCW at work



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you guys CCW at work?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Almost everywhere I've worked is a big enough company that they've got an army of lawyers that told them "don't allow it". However, KY state law allows you to keep a firearm in your vehicle, and makes the employer liable for civil damages if they try to prohibit that.

KG


----------



## cts4223 (Aug 31, 2012)

I cant personally carry a firearm due to the fact I'm not 21 but my dad pocket carries a Sig P238 and nobody bugs him but its not "allowed".


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

It is against my company policy to do so. 
That is my only response.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Do you guys CCW at work?


Of course not - it might violate company policy.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bisley said:


> Of course not - it might violate company policy.


Welp, this pretty much tells me everything i need to know lol


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

I can not carry at work it violates company policy. I can carry at work because it violates no laws....Pick one and say nothing else....


----------



## rolandrock (Sep 21, 2012)

I have to modify my answer.
Yes I do. They love the fact that I do. No, seriously. They love it.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't Ask / Don't Tell .


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

I work for a defense contractor and even the security guards don't carry. It's very weird because we are doing top secret kind of stuff. There's signs all over the place saying no firearms, no cameras, etc...


----------



## mven74 (Nov 12, 2012)

no firearms allowed in the hospital.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

kg333 said:


> However, KY state law allows you to keep a firearm in your vehicle, and makes the employer liable for civil damages if they try to prohibit that.


I'd be interested in reading a citation for this claim.


----------



## PAPA47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Oklahoma law is the same as in KY. You can have weapons in your vehicle parked in the company parking lot but if the company doesn,t allow weapons inside you must honor their request. As in Kentucky if an employer complains and asks you to remove the weapon's in your vehicle, you can sue them.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Jammersix said:


> I'd be interested in reading a citation for this claim.


http://www.lrc.ky.gov/KRS/237-00/106.PDF


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> http://www.lrc.ky.gov/KRS/237-00/106.PDF


Thanks for the citation, I was out of town this week and wasn't able to check the forum.

KG


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

kg333 said:


> Thanks for the citation, I was out of town this week and wasn't able to check the forum.
> 
> KG


Glad I could help.

And, to answer the OP's question: Yup.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Has it been tested on appeal?


----------



## Benny1636 (Dec 7, 2012)

That is what god made Ruger LCP's for.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Benny1636 said:


> That is what god made Ruger LCP's for.


I think that was George Kellgren who made them first.....


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I always have my firearm in my car. Florida Law allows you to have your weapon in your car.


----------



## ab38off (Jan 7, 2013)

The owner I work for carries and has allowed a few others to as well. A business/property owner can exercise discretion as they see fit. Even a church may allow certain individuals to carry, at least one that I know does.


----------



## aggie29 (Sep 30, 2011)

it's not my company policy and I really wouldn't carry in the office. but it is in my car at all times. when i go out for lunch or a jobsite that i can carry it is with me at all times


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

I scanned the company manual and made discrete inquiries, found nothing that prohibits it so I abide by the state law as relates to my pistol license. Mainly it stays in the vehicle but I work out of my truck so I have access all day. I carry in some situations where animal attack is possible but never in populated areas where I'm required to be on someone else's property. I'm more concerned in my area with wild pigs than anything else, no problem if it is just one but they can get brave if there are several.


----------

